# Suzuki LT 300 parts



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a 1997 lt 300 2wd 4 wheeler for parts the plastic is bad but the motor runs tires are ok (spider tracs) It needs a detent ball for reverse and they say they dont make many parts for that machine anymore. So if some one needs it for parts I will make you a good deal before I haul it to a atv salvage yard and sell it to them.


ps it has been sitting inside for years and out side for 4 months now



Thank You


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Brother in-law wants it


Thank you


----------

